# Need advice on Tricross Specialized Sport 2011



## ColdFinger

Hi, 

I don't see lot of information going on about this bike. Maybe 1-2 weeks ago I saw it already on a UK web site but they removed it.. however, i did copy paste the information before they deleted it.

I heard somewhere that the MSRP price of the Tricross Sport '11 would be around 1250 US like the Crux elite.. There is a lot of similarity between this new tricross and the crux. 

I must tell you that i was really looking to buy a Tricross Sport '10 but they are saleout in my region so i'm thinking about getting the new one.. I intend to use it to go work, for fun (trails, a bit of road and maybe a little cyclotourism). So.. What do you think of the bike and the Spec. 

The differences between the 2010 and 2011 seem to be: No Zertz insert + no rack fitting on the fork, Mavic CXP22 instead of Alex ACE-19, Cassette 11-32t instead of the 12-25, and of course the internal cable routing.. Geometry seems different too but i dont have it.. And 150-200$ approx more than the '10

So what do you think? Would you give it a try and does it worth the difference?

Thanks!

Here is the picture and the component list:

Frame : specialized A1 Premium aluminium, smooth weld fully manipulated tubing, semi-compact Freeroad design, internal cable routing, rack and fender fittings, integrated headset
Fork: Specialized FACT carbon legs, alloy crown & steerer, fender fittings
Headset : 1-1/8 inch sealed Cr-Mo bearings integrated w/ headset, 20mm alloy cone spacer with 20mm of spacers
Stem : Specialized Elite-Set, 3D forged alloy, 4-position adjustable, 4-bolt 31.8mm clamp
Speed : 27
Front mech :Shimano Tiagra
Rear mech : Shimano Deore LX
chainset : Shimano Tiagra 50 x 39 x 30T
Bottom Bracket : BB-7420 w/crank bolts
Chain : HG-73
Cassette : Shimano HG-50, 9-speed, 11-32t
Rims : Mavic CXP22
Tires : Specialized Borough CX Sport, 700x32c, wire bead, 60TPI Front Specialized Borough CX Sport, 700x32c, wire bead, 60TPI Rear
Front hub : Forged alloy Hub, sealed bearings, 32 hole, for J bend round spokes
Read hub : Forged aluminium, 32h, double sealed ball bearings, cassette, QR
Front break :Tektro wide canti
Rear break : Tektro narrow canti
Seatpost : Specialized Elite, carbon wrapped alloy, two-bolt clamp, 27.2mm
saddle: Body Geometry Riva Road, w/ steel rails
extra : *Chain stay protector, chain catcher, derailleur hanger, clear coat, owners manual


----------



## Boobah204

I've sold myself on a Tricross Sport as well. I've been commuting around on a 1989 cannondale 3.0 mountain bike refitted with a custom 50 x 36 x 23 and slicker tires, but it's a loaner and I want something of my own. I saw a 54cm tricross triple in a local shop but I've been hesitant to buy one because I think I'll be more comfortable with a 58. But seeing your post, I think I may wait a bit longer and get a shop to order a 2011 when they're available.
I don't have any advice to give but I'll be using it for the same reasons as yourself, and in all weather so the internal cables appeal to me as does the wider cassette. I think the Zertz was the root of the front brake complaints on previous models, so the bike probably operates "smoother" overall (figurative use of course) without it.
I'm no expert, just an obsessive fellow that's been doing a lot of googling lately, but I personally do think it's worth the difference.

EDIT: I just got off the phone with the shop, they said that the 2011 tricross sport is available to order now. The price difference I think is worth it but now that "availability" is in front of me, I'm having second thoughts on the $400 price difference.


----------



## ColdFinger

Hi, 
Finaly, I ordered the new Tricross Sport 2011 at 1200$ US 2 weeks ago.

I agree that the new one seems an improvement vs the later one. I will see how is it when i receive it 

It is true that the Tricross Triple 2010 (not sport) was 400$ less but the components aren't really good. (not really quality)

And, at 5'8 they made me stand on a spring-bar and finaly recommended me the 52 cm. I'm not so sure about it because i fell that the bike was really small, but they are the expert..


----------



## Boobah204

Where are you located? And when are you expecting the bike to arrive?

Whenever I can get to the bike shop, I will test some 2010 models to see what size feels best. This will be my first "road" bike, so I've never been sized. Internet charts and math say I either want a 56, 58, or 61 depending on where I go (based on my 6' height and 87 cm inseam) so I am estimating that 58 will be a safe middle ground, but I'm spending a lot of money so I want to be sure. 

Also, because this is a "Cyclocross" bike, it may be sized a bit smaller due to frequent dismounts, but like you said, they are the experts. 

Now I am just waiting for an opportunity to get to the shop, I hope it won't take much longer than 2 weeks to arrive once I order it.


----------



## ColdFinger

The store that i went to is located in New Hampshire (littleton). http://littletonbike.com/index.cfm They don't have much 2010 bike left but new ones should arrive really soon. i must say that it was the best price that I found around here. They told me that it would be the MSRP minus 10%. (tricross triple (not sport) in sale is -20%).. I'm from Québec, but Canadian price is about MSRP+20% and + 15% taxes... really depressing ... 
In littleton,they seems like they did know what they were talking about and i could try the Tricross triple 2010 (feel really great to ride it but could feel that the shifter was not so good). There is an other place in Lebanon (NH) (omer and bob's sportshop) that had the same price i think and, in Burlington (VT), it was a bit more (1250$ + taxes see the PDF on their website.. somehow they say that they have 1 in stock).

When i ordered they said they were waiting the new models in 3-4 weeks ( and it was almost 2 weeks ago).. i don't know if my order will take 3-4 weeks or if i will get it sooner.. Well, i hope it won't be too long because i want to ride before it snows.. 

What you said about "frequent dismounts" make sense! It is true that, when i tryed to embark on a 54cm, it was a bit harder to extend my leg and pass over the saddle (I must say that i was in jeans and there were no pedals!).. but on a 52 (and in short) it was way easier to do.

I did some internet research too and it almost always told me that it was 54 that i needed but i was at the limit. Like you said, base on your height 58 should be not so bad. You should try one though or get a fit in store.


----------



## Boobah204

I spoke on the phone again today with Outback bikes in Atlanta, I should be able to make it tomorrow. They were the only shop I called that seemed to offer ordering a 2011 bike for me, all of the others were more interested in clearing their 2010 inventory before the end of summer. Atlanta is a pretty big bike town, but I think 2010 was a slow bike year. 
Anyway, they told me that specialized has an east coast and a west coast warehouse, and depending on which one the bike is available from, it will take a week from the east and around 2 weeks from the west. I suppose since yours was ordered two weeks ago, it will be coming from the west coast warehouse, (and your bike should arrive any day now!) 
Keep me updated when you receive it.


----------



## simonaway427

I have a 2010 Tricross Triple (bottom tier with Shimano 2300) and i absolutely love it.

The big thing that jumped out at me about the 2011 you posted is the gearing.
Not only is the rear cassette a lot wider (mine actually came with a 13-26, not the published 12-25), but they've switched to a "compact triple" - mine is a 52-42-30 compared to the 50-39-30 on the 2011 (along with a MTB Deore RD, mines a road 2300 RD).

Now if you're just communting, riding recreationally on pavement and groomed trails, the 2011 gearing might be too aggressive, obviously aimed more towards climbing. The 2010 gearing is more road friendly.


----------



## Boobah204

I ordered my 2011 tricross sport today. I think the gearing will actually be ideal for me, as I live in a very hilly area and my commute through an industrial area often presses me off the pavement. I mentioned before I'm currently riding a mountain bike with a wide range crank, and a quick look at the cassette (the labeling is years scraped off) it's a 7 speed 14-30 (not an accurate count, but close) but I think the hybrid system will be much like the one I'm using now, and though I find it ideal, it's not intended for this bike frame and I'll have more faith in one that's manufacturer engineered. Plus, since I'm spending this kind of money, I'll HAVE to do more than commute with it just to justify the expense. 
I am looking forward to it's arrival (which will be coming from the west coast warehouse) and the guys at the shop also seem excited to see it. They said to expect it in just over a week, though it normally takes two. (he said something about making it a separate order from the in-store 2011 models which I guess means it will ship a little faster)


----------



## philoanna

You will be very happy that you got a Tricross. I have a 09 Sport with front and rear racks and 3 h20 cages, and I can use it for practically anything.
Have fun.


----------



## palu

My LBS had a 2011 already built up. It looked very nice. I am thinking of ordering the Comp, myself.


----------



## ColdFinger

Hi, 
I think i will call the bike shop tomorrow to get an update on when it will arrive! it will make 2 weeks tomorrow! 

I'm don't know much about cassette and gear.. but I think it will be suited for my need since i want to do a bit of everything with it (commuting, bit of trail, bit of road, bit of touring, bit of cyclocamping, bit of other things that i can't think of  ). If i like it, i will probably get a second set of wheels to use on road.

I really hope that i will like it 

PhiloAnna, what i find sad of the 2011 model is that i think you can't put a front rack anymore. (Btw, what are h20 cages (any links ?  )


----------



## palu

H2O cages are "water" cages.


----------



## ColdFinger

oh.. lol thanks


----------



## ColdFinger

Called today and it seems like they got my bike! (don't know why they didn't call me before) So, I should go get it tomorrow or (more probably) tuesday!


----------



## ColdFinger

Okay, so I went to get my bike yesterday , tryed it, got a fitting and it feels great! I didn't get a chance to try it on a long distance yet. What I realised is that im really out of shape! it's a good thing that i brought that bike  With fall and winter training, i should be able to ride it well and i'm already thinking of buying myself a set of road whells+tyres for next spring!


----------



## Boobah204

Sweet! Mine should arrive either Friday or Monday. I'm really excited, Hey, though I'll find out soon enough, what kind of space is between the top brakes and the handlebar bracket? (I'm gonna need to mount a headlight and I know there wasn't much room on past models. 
Wondering if I can get any accessories ahead of time but I'll probably have to get them in the shop when I get the bike.


----------



## ColdFinger

i don't know if it is the same on all specialized tricross bike (mine was 52 cm so maybe the handlebar is smaller) , but they put a small bell on one side and a reflector on the other side. With those 2 things, there isn't much space left. I tryed to put my light but i just can't . I will have to remove the front reflector (or move it on the far side as much i can) in order to do it. Other than that, the bike came with pedals (with cages), reflector in the wheels, back and front. 
I bought a Helmet from them since i didn't have one and they offered me a little discount.
They didn't had much accessories in stock so i ordered most of my stuff online. (mostly on some uk website)


----------



## Boobah204

I just got the magic phone call, mine is ready! Going to get it tomorrow!


----------



## ColdFinger

That was really fast! Give me some news after you try it!


----------



## Boobah204

Got the bike! Just rode the bike to work! LoVE the bike!
After I got the bike, I took the lights & the rack from the old bike to find they wouldn't fit on the tricross. So I went back out to get lights (I couldn't ride without lights, I ride back home at 4 am) so I left home late after putting the lights on. I got to work probably 10 or 15 minutes faster than I normally do on the old bike. (so it's definitely faster)
This is my first drop bar bike, and my first toe clips. Both will take getting used to. As will the gearing. But now that I have a bike I can trust the chain not to break on, I'll take longer rides and get used to that as well. (I wasn't worn out after the ride, but I did miss the 23 t crank a little. That thing is for grannys anyhow)
Also a very noticeable difference in balance, it's MUCH better on this one, but that probably has more to do with correct sizing.
Anyway, I'll order a rack because I don't have an immediate need for one, but I am VERY impressed and VERY excited to ride more.


----------



## ColdFinger

I can understand why the light are so important for you! Did you have to remove something on the handbar? rack is a good idea with this kind of multi-purpose bike, I will see this w-e if i can salvage one.

On my side, i was able to put the bell + reflector on the left side and put my light on the right. That way, I remove the light during the day while the seat stay in place.

I did an other ride today and I really like to ride it! It's fast (but could be faster with other tyre) , really strong and I must say that I like the dropbar but... on the down side, I don't like the toe clips... I'm really not confortable with it.. Anyways, I had already order some SPD pedals ( one side with clipless SPD and the other side flat) and it should be perfect for me (school-work (normal shoes) vs actually doing a longer ride)


----------



## Boobah204

The light I got is a Vega, it fits perfectly in the space at the middle of the bar, and it mounts with an adjustable band like a wristwatch. The rear light I got mounts around the seatpost. I also got a sprintech mirror on the left, which works great. 
I think I will keep the toeclips, because after one ride I can already see their benefit and I can get accustomed to them. I don't want clipless pedals, mainly because I don't want special shoes, but even for casual rides there is enough traffic in my area that I need to be able to get my foot from the pedal quickly and spontaneously for unplanned stops. But I may change my mind in the future, we'll see. 
I am looking forward to the ride home though, I think I will start playing with different routes. 
But I do love this bike. 

Oh, a question: on your front brake, how is the slack end of the main cable arranged? I took off my front wheel to bring the bike home and when I connected the brakes again, the slack part whips against the tire, and I didn't see where it was before I disconnected the brakes. I hung it around a screw on one side for the time being, but I have no idea where it's supposed to go.


----------



## gobes

Boobah204 said:


> Oh, a question: on your front brake, how is the slack end of the main cable arranged? I took off my front wheel to bring the bike home and when I connected the brakes again, the slack part whips against the tire, and I didn't see where it was before I disconnected the brakes. I hung it around a screw on one side for the time being, but I have no idea where it's supposed to go.


Just bend the cable up and out of the way and it shouldn't be a problem. If it is too long just cut it a little (or have the shop do it because it's a new bike).


----------



## ColdFinger

As i'm not sure how to describe it, so I will show you a picture and it should do the trick!

I got an other picture and a question about it : Is it normal that my vertical tube on my frame have a little curv right under the front derailleur? (see where i try to poin with a pen cap!) Do you have it too?

(i know i didn't clean my bike  )

(took a bit since I had to arrange the dimensions of the pictures to post them...

EDIT : wow okay they are way bigger than what i anticipated


----------



## Boobah204

ColdFinger said:


> As i'm not sure how to describe it, so I will show you a picture and it should do the trick!
> 
> I got an other picture and a question about it : Is it normal that my vertical tube on my frame have a little curv right under the front derailleur? (see where i try to poin with a pen cap!) Do you have it too?


Thank you for the picture of the front brake! That tells me exactly what i need to know.

I have the bend under the front derailleur also, so that's normal. I'm pretty sure it's there so the derailleur won't contact the frame if the cable is detached and the inside stop is set wide.


----------



## gobes

ColdFinger said:


> As i'm not sure how to describe it, so I will show you a picture and it should do the trick!
> 
> <snip>
> (i know i didn't clean my bike  )


After seeing the picture I would trim the front brake cable.

'cross bikes are supposed to be dirty. Enjoy.


----------



## biken

ColdFinger said:


> As i'm not sure how to describe it, so I will show you a picture and it should do the trick!
> 
> I got an other picture and a question about it : Is it normal that my vertical tube on my frame have a little curv right under the front derailleur? (see where i try to poin with a pen cap!) Do you have it too?
> 
> (i know i didn't clean my bike  )
> 
> (took a bit since I had to arrange the dimensions of the pictures to post them...
> 
> EDIT : wow okay they are way bigger than what i anticipated


Hey nice looking bike.. What kind of tires are those?


----------



## ColdFinger

@boobah: thanks for checking, at least I know that it is okay,

@biken : they came with the bike : Specialized Borough CX Sport, 700x32c . they aren't bad, not bad on the road, not bad on the dirt but i heard that they won't last long.

@gobes : I will make my best to enjoy it


----------



## Boobah204

Reporting further on enjoying my tricross-
I went for my first actual leisure ride yesterday and made full use of my new bike. I discovered exactly why I love the tricross. I had planned to go out for about an hour or so, and looked at the satellite layer of google maps to find places that looked interesting. I've also been taking longer loops for my commute and passed a few interesting places that I wanted to stop and look at closer. The tricross ended up being perfect. The first place I wanted to see was a chained off utility trail. It is about a half mile outside of the loop I rode home Saturday morning and I wanted to see if the tires could handle gravel. So I "jumped my first barricade" as it were, and took a look. 
The trail went down hill for a brief distance before I found the utility it led too, which was an air traffic radio tower that is no longer there. (so I found a barbed wire fence around nothing) the trail continued on, however it was layed over with large jagged baseball sized chunks of rock, that I wouldn't even drive a car over. So I carried the bike further down hoping to find more ridable trail. I found a little, but the large rocks continued on after that, so I left. (I did at least get experience carrying the bike on my shoulder)
Following that, I just rode around for a bit. the part that really impresses me about the bike though was there were three places where I saw something interesting off the road and I was able to just ride or carry my bike over for a look. There was a trail in the woods that apparently some kids had made to ride their bikes on, complete with a plank bridge over a creek. I also found an ornate Buddhist temple, but was unable to get too close because they had three large aggressive
Buddhist dogs to keep people from approaching. (they didn't bite me, they ran circles around me barking while I tried to talk them down, they seemed to want me to leave so I left)
I also found a "shrine" of sorts, apparently for a very popular deceased gang member named "Droopy". This was down about a 100 foot steep slope hidden behind a guard rail, with a rope for visitors to climb down. I climbed down (I didn't ride) but my point is that it's something I could have only found riding a bicycle.

I really enjoyed the ride, and the bike handled very well on the dirt. My only issue was at one point, I started pedaling in loose gravel, and the back wheel slipped and I hit myself in the shin with my unmounted pedal, leaving 6 or 7 evenly spaced holes right above my ankle. (so take care on loose surfaces, the tires hold up while moving but don't have enough tread to get an easy start)

I definitely plan on taking full advantage of this bike, and I think I found a lot of its potential on yesterday's ride.


----------



## urbanlover

Hello ColdFinger, 

Thanks for sharing all that good information. I'm planning to pick up a bike at the same shop in NH. 

When bringing your bicycle back in Québec, did it go smoothly? Do you have any advice on how to avoid problems with customs agent? 

Thanks for any info.


----------

